# Heart rate monitor: Bluetooth vs 5.3khz transmitter



## Terazed (Oct 16, 2013)

I need to upgrade my old HRM and I need an advice.
My first HRM was a very cheap device, with a watch and a standard 5.3khz chest strap transmitter. It was very accurate, so accurate it could even detect PVCs.
I wanted to upgrade to a bluetooth device, but I'm unsure about BT accuracy. Do you have any experiece with bluetooth devices? Do they update the heart rate every half second or are they slower? I've read they transmit data packets at a slower cadence to avoid excessive battery consumption, but this means they will be incapable to detect HR spikes caused by, for example, a PVC.
Thanks in advance for your answer.


----------

